# Fire HDX 7 and word look-up...confusion about dictionary status



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

I've tried to find the answer to this on my own, but have been unsuccessful.

When reading a book on the Fire HDX 7, I select a single word of interest to see the definition.  The only response I get is a Wikipedia result, which usually does not contain a true definition.

I thought maybe I needed to add a dictionary, but my Amazon "MCD" page will not allow me to add a dictionary to my tablet.  

This is not a problem on my PW2 -- only on the tablet.

So, I'm stuck.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

UPDATE -- PROBLEM SOLVED (somehow or other...)

I thought of turning OFF the WI-FI, which would defeat the Wikipedia look-up.  When I did that, the tablet tried to download a dictionary, but stopped and stated on-screen "your WI-FI is off."

So, I reconnected the WI-FI and the Wikipedia-only "definitions" returned, with no reference to a dictionary, just like before.  

But several minutes later, I tried again, and VOILA, I got a "dictionary" definition!  So, somehow, all solved.

Thanks, and sorry for any trouble.  I'm just beginning to use the Fire tablet for reading.


----------



## Carbithi (Aug 30, 2016)

Raptwithal said:


> UPDATE -- PROBLEM SOLVED (somehow or other...)
> 
> I thought of turning OFF the WI-FI, which would defeat the Wikipedia look-up. When I did that, the tablet tried to download a dictionary, but stopped and stated on-screen "your WI-FI is off."
> 
> ...


I am glad you have finally solved it! that's okay if you are just beginning to use it. That's normal. If you will not ask then you will not learn and you cant solve it.


----------

